# 1992 nissan maxima high beams don't work



## varo (Jan 20, 2006)

hello everyone, I want to fix my 1992 nissan maxima but i don't know much about electronics.My car's high lights don't work.Everytime I try to turn them on, my regular lights turn off and i'm left with no lights at all. When I turn them off my regular lights come back on. If anybody knows how to fix this problem please write to me.Please help! Thanks


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

varo said:


> hello everyone, I want to fix my 1992 nissan maxima but i don't know much about electronics.My car's high lights don't work.Everytime I try to turn them on, my regular lights turn off and i'm left with no lights at all. When I turn them off my regular lights come back on. If anybody knows how to fix this problem please write to me.Please help! Thanks



This is a common problem with 3rd gen maxima's...You can take the turn signal/headlight switch out and clean the contacts,or just replace the whole switch with a used or new one...


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> This is a common problem with 3rd gen maxima's...You can take the turn signal/headlight switch out and clean the contacts,or just replace the whole switch with a used or new one...



thanks for the help man, I have the same problem.
Is it easy to remove?


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

guys im screwed 
I cleaned those terminals today, and now my headlights dont work. What gives?


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

MyGreenMax94 said:


> This is a common problem with 3rd gen maxima's...You can take the turn signal/headlight switch out and clean the contacts,or just replace the whole switch with a used or new one...


do those contacts touch?
liek do they actually touch each other when u put them back in or is there a space in between them???
let me know ASAP


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

sp3dymax said:


> do those contacts touch?
> liek do they actually touch each other when u put them back in or is there a space in between them???
> let me know ASAP


There should be a gap in between all them ....


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

heres a pictures of mine
:balls:


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

sp3dymax said:


> heres a pictures of mine
> :balls:


Damn! what did you clean them with dude,a hammer... :waving:



I think ya farked it up man....


----------



## sp3dymax (Sep 9, 2005)

lol It wasent working so I tried dickin around with it.. thats the final result.. I noticed that hte switch is busted is but it was defenatly not working right from the start. :cheers:


----------



## jlovable (Jun 14, 2006)

How much do the hold assemebly cost?


----------



## sweet3rdgen (Jun 9, 2006)

That is actually common with any car when the highbeem switch goes bad. I had the same problem on a 1970 Ford Torino. Just replace the switch.


----------

